# Weatherby Vanguard and Remington 700



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Price drop, Weatherby Vanguard 270 wsm $500.00 ( shoots better than most of you boys are capable of doing) Look at then Target, 

Remington model 700 Remington 270 ADL $450.00 Both are new in the Box

The reason that i'am selling them is ,I have a New 378 Weatherby mark on the way and need scope, rings, and ammo



Have a Weatherby Vanguard 270 WSM $550.00 and Remington 700 ADL 270 $ 500.00for Sale both new in box,


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump, lower price


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

*Weatherby SOLD*

The weatherby has been sold, The Remington 270 ADL is now 425.00


----------

